# Belkin Router Problem!



## BWIC (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello, 
I need help!! Okay I bought this new Enhanced Wireless Belkin Router N150, and I set everything up and it worked fine. After connecting to wi-fi for a week or two, I realized that my online gaming, and my Internet kept disconnecting. I re-installed it and changed the settings and still got the same problem. I changed my channel from 6 to 11, and I "researched" on how to fix this problem. I finally read that if you change from dynamic to static it will be fixed and the router will read connected. I tried changing from dynamic to static, but it needed my IP address and the ISP Gateway address and when i typed everything it said something about the LAN not being right and now I can't connect to the Internet with the router. The router was left with the modem and the Internet blinking in amber. Okay so I read again and found out that if you reset it all the changes will go back to normal. I didn't know how to reset until I saw a little (I mean little) opening and I pressed it with a pin. It blinked and flashed, but now I can't connect to the Internet, AND I can't connect to my computer because of the network. If anyone knows how to fix this PLEASE RESPOND!!!:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## BWIC (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you so much for responding. I need help on actually knowing how to reset because the opening is so small, and I don't know if I am resetting it or not. Whenever I did something similar to this the only thing that blinked on and off was the Router option.


----------



## BWIC (Nov 1, 2009)

johnwill said:


> The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.
> 
> Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.
> 
> ...


I have a Motorola Modem, and I don't know how exactly to turn it off, and I don't know how to reset because of the small opening. By "boot" do you mean reboot or just turn on?


----------



## BWIC (Nov 1, 2009)

Nevermind, I finally found out that there's a battery in the bottom compartment and by removing it I was able to turn off the modem which in turn allowed me to follow your stated procedure. My problem is now solved! Thank you for responding so quickly.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad it all worked out.


----------

